
Etheropt, a decentralized options exchange built on Ethereum - frenchhoudini
http://etherboost.github.io/etheropt/testnet
======
jboggan
Very interesting, I hope you are not in the United States. I doubt the CFTC
would take too kindly to this especially since they are binary options. Good
luck!

~~~
kordless
The CFTC can eat one. Seriously, there's not a goddamn thing they will be able
to do about DACs. Better call a hearing.

~~~
jboggan
It's funny to realize that a DAC can go on existing even after its creators
may have been charged or imprisoned for breaking a law or regulation. I don't
agree with the CFTC but I acknowledge their power.

~~~
christo
Is there a distinction between developing software and operating it? Usually.
Always?

~~~
dev1n
This isn't just software though. This is an organization.

------
sonium
> ... verified by Reality Keys. Etheropt has no owner. Its entire operation is
> described and executed by an Ethereum smart contract.

Tell me if I'm wrong but isn't your trusted third party now simply Reality
Keys?

~~~
linagee
If they used Oraclize (secured by TLSNotary), impossible to forge any data, it
would be as authentic as Poloniex/Kraken's APIs say it is.

~~~
cslarson
so it means trusting Poloniex/Kraken's API, so not decentralized and
trustless.

~~~
gellej
it also means trusting TLSNotary

------
BWStearns
This is awesome! I've been wondering when we were going to see some of these
DAOs come online. (Assuming OP is author or author is reading) Have you
written up/do you have any resources on writing a smart contract like this?

~~~
frenchhoudini
I am the author, and I think the best way to get started is by looking at
existing contracts, which are generally written in Solidity, Ethereum's
language for writing smart contracts. Here are a few examples that I found
helpful:

\-
[https://github.com/etherpot/contract/blob/master/app/contrac...](https://github.com/etherpot/contract/blob/master/app/contracts/lotto.sol)
\- [https://etherdice.io/#contract](https://etherdice.io/#contract) \-
[https://ethereumpyramid.com/contract.html](https://ethereumpyramid.com/contract.html)
\- And of course the main docs,
[http://solidity.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://solidity.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)
(see also [https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Solidity-
Features](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Solidity-Features))

Once you have a smart contract, it's a good idea to provide some interface to
help people interact with it. There are a number of JS libraries to help you
interact with Ethereum available at
[https://github.com/ethereumjs](https://github.com/ethereumjs).

~~~
xavieryvez
Adding a couple more, i.e. 3 of mine - tried to comment thoroughly.

[https://github.com/thelooneyfarm/contracts](https://github.com/thelooneyfarm/contracts)

In my experience it is not that much of an uphill battle to start, it is quite
similar to the stuff devs do in their normal dayjob.

